# Drunken Air Ambulance Pilot Arrested Minutes Before Flight



## Webster (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,369706,00.html


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW!!!!

So much for researching air medical companies. The flight in question wasn't a Angel Flight or Lifeguard flight, so it wasn't an air ambulance. It was a charter flight, in a POS C-414. I have a hard time believing that the wife actually thought the GF was a Nurse, calling BS on that one. None the less, the pilot got what he deserved..........................


----------



## Webster (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry about the title.  I guess the article misrepresented the role of the flight too.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 20, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> so it wasn't an air ambulance. It was a charter flight, in a POS C-414.



Unfortunately the public won't know that.  I do know it has made the national news section in newspapers in Miami and San Francisco.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Unfortunately the public won't know that.  I do know it has made the national news section in newspapers in Miami and San Francisco.


I'm confused.  When googling, I see:


> CE-414 (CHANCELLOR)-Piston-Multi -6 (Ambulance)



How is that not an "Air Ambulance" service?  It's a Cessna 414 registered as an "Air Ambulance."  The website for the company is http://www.federalairambulance.com/.

They are:



> Licensed by the FAA (Approved Part 135) Fixed-Wing, Long-Distance Air Ambulance operator
> State EMS Department licensed as an Air Ambulance operato



They offer three different levels of care, but all of them include medical services.  The story quotes one person as saying the pilot's girlfriend was smoking inside the plane.

I agree that the news can really do a crappy job sometimes, but this still seems concerning.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 21, 2008)

Is Federal Air Ambulance also James Flying Service or do they just contract the pilots?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Is Federal Air Ambulance also James Flying Service or do they just contract the pilots?


They are the same company.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2008)

MMiz said:


> They are the same company.


I realize that the tone of my message came off totally wrong.  I too tend to stand up for EMTs when I read articles throwing around accusations.

After reading another version that includes facts, I see that while he failed the field tests, he had a .007 when tested.  That is well under the limit required by the FAA.

The lack of professionalism still concerns me.


----------

